# Gorgeous Boer Doe



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Check out this girl! This is Newton Farms Ima Smokin' Star. Owned by the Lewis Family. Sired by CSB Smokin Hot Ruger and the dam is a Polar Express daughter.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, she's lovely.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Where is this doe?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Indiana.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

No way! Do you know the price? Or someone I can contact?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's not for sale... at least I don't think so! She's a 2014 National Champ! These are the owners: http://www.lewisfarmsjga.com/does.html


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Embarrassing .. Lol I swear I was looking under the classifieds haha well I guess you know by my response but I think she is gorgeous!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

That's exciting to know she's located close.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

International champ! Wow!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think she won overall grand at the JABGA National show too. She is so cool!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow , she's awesome


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

She's gorgeous, are boers supposed to have a dip in their chine? I noticed a lot of winning goats with an unlevel topline


Raising NPGA pygmy goaties


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Zzpygmies said:


> She's gorgeous, are boers supposed to have a dip in their chine? I noticed a lot of winning goats with an unlevel topline


What? That doe might not be the most level I have ever seen, but she appears to have a very strong back.


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

I know nothing of what is acceptable in the boers, it was a honest question. I literally just took a pencil and put it from her wither to her hip and there is a noticeable dip in her chine /loin.. I don't think it takes away from her beauty.. I just didn't know what was acceptable within the breed


Raising NPGA pygmy goaties


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful girl !


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think part of what you're seeing with the dip in her chine could be because of the angle the picture was taken at. You almost never see a Boer with a perfectly level top. They either dip at the chine or more commonly have a steep hip. I know one of the biggest names in the industry (EGGS) did not breed for level hips as almost all of their goats are steep hipped, which I really don't like. I guess it hasn't been a big enough thing on breeders' agendas for a while.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful doe! WOW!


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I think part of what you're seeing with the dip in her chine could be because of the angle the picture was taken at. You almost never see a Boer with a perfectly level top. They either dip at the chine or more commonly have a steep hip. I know one of the biggest names in the industry (EGGS) did not breed for level hips as almost all of their goats are steep hipped, which I really don't like. I guess it hasn't been a big enough thing on breeders' agendas for a while.


Thank you!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

What a sausage!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Judging by the look on her face, she is not happy! But, she is a gorgeous doe.


----------

